# Snow/Ice cleats for Rubber Tracks



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I just stumbled upon a really interesting item for compact track loaders or rubber tracked skid steers at www.skidsteersolutions.com called Trak-Bites. They are removable forged cleats that clamp on the tracks for snow/ice/mud. They have some good pictures and video clips of them in action..... pretty amazing!!

They have 12" and 18" versions at this time mainly for T series Bobcats, but I bet they would fit others. Cost around $1600 for a full set. (The pictures are of a hand-built prototype set i think.)

Check them out.....could change the whole controversy over using rubber tracked machines for snow/ice or deeeep mud applications.

Rip


----------

